# Anyone know a good band coach?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking for someone that knows how to take a band to the next level. We've come a long way in the last year but we don't sound together on some songs. Could be timing, levels, subtle nuances in playing, etc.

We'd like this person to attend one of our practice sessions at the studio. We'll cover time and expenses and if that person's a guitarist, they're welcome to bring their guitar too.

There's probably a few members who'd be really good at this or who know someone who's got experience in this area. We've tried using a commercial service but the coach keeps making excuses as to why he can't show up.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

PM sent. I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Id be interested but im a ways off. Could review video etc.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks, that's very generous of you. I think I have found someone though. Will confirm soon.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m sure if you post a video on here you will have everyone provide a free critique even if you don’t want it!


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you guys playing covers, originals or a tribute?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

the drummer is too loud


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

scotth said:


> Are you guys playing covers, originals or a tribute?


Covers


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Found someone. Thanks again all.


----------

